# Lionfish



## ONLY1 (Jan 2, 2013)

Anyone been out recently and seen a bunch of lionfish. If so where? Gonna go try and put a dent in the population.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

The less divers, the more lionfish. Private reefs or deep public ones far out will have the most.


----------



## rippin lips1987 (Aug 10, 2014)

The last time I was on the culverts it was loaded. They are about eighteen miles SW of Destin next to what I was told was a paddle wheel boat in 115ft of water. They are a couple miles east of the Mohawk chief if you know where that is. Don't see to many people dive out there.


----------



## waterninja (Jul 31, 2012)

The lionfish are still thick! We shot these fish, just a few days after we removed 52 pounds from the same spot. Every wreck I have dove this fall has plenty. These came from the Monica in Destin. They are great eating and it feels good to help out.


----------



## waterninja (Jul 31, 2012)

Video of our team cleaning the reef.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

waterninja said:


> The lionfish are still thick! We shot these fish, just a few days after we removed 52 pounds from the same spot. Every wreck I have dove this fall has plenty. These came from the Monica in Destin. They are great eating and it feels good to help out.


Wow, that's a bunch. Hope you guys are freezing and saving the heads of them, just in case they pass that 100 LF heads for 6 Fish Tags proposal. At least you'll be ahead of the pack.


----------



## Addict'd (May 17, 2009)

Nice job!


----------



## Njydvr (Jan 1, 2008)

Water Ninja, 

That video is crazy... i can't wait to get there and contribute. Hey, are those homemade lion fish holders (don't know what else to call them)? If so, could you provide the material details?


----------



## waterninja (Jul 31, 2012)

Some of them are homemade out of 6 inch pvc. We also use the lionfish dungeon which is a high quality product from A-plus marine that we also sell on our dive charters. I like the dungeon best because it's easier to empty and comes with a handle and a clip. Not sure which one you saw in the video. They are both similar. I can give you details on both if you send me an email at [email protected].


----------



## Boboe (Feb 4, 2013)

Y'all need to teach that resident jewfish to eat them up. He could pack away a bunch of them in a day.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That's crazy how many were down there!!! Fer those who don't wanna eat em, they oughta make some kinda vacuum that mulches the jokers and spits em out....Looks like it would be quicker. 

I've never dealt w/ them jokers so how bad are the pokes when you get em...??? I know I probably would jab myself several times!!!


----------



## Boboe (Feb 4, 2013)

I've been told what a lionfish sting feels like from somebody who got poked in the hand. He said it felt like he'd hit his hand with a hammer....constantly. As in, the pressure/pain never let up. His hand swelled up to about twice its size for a day. Then the pain and swelling subsided. He hates them even more now than before.


----------

